

How Facebook Makes Identity Theft Easier  - nanijoe
http://www.25hoursaday.com/weblog/2007/09/19/HowFacebookMakesIdentityTheftEasier.aspx

======
muerdeme
Back when "TheFacebook" was limited to whatever universities were added that
week, there was a guy at my school living on campus and pretending to be a
student for at least 3 months. He didn't get caught until one of his friends
got suspicious about him using someone else's e-mail address to get a Facebook
account. The fact that he never seemed to do any actual work didn't help
either.

